# Glass Canopy



## jakemyster44 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a 75g aquarium, and I was looking to buy two sections of glass canopy to fit into each section on the top of the tank. We measured how large we wanted each canopy to be and after measuring them at the store found that they are about an inch too long for our specific model aquarium. I looked into making our own, and that is still an option, but I had an idea that it might be easier to get the glass professionally cut to fit into the sections at the top of the aquarium. My question is, is the glass in most canopies tempered? Would I be able to get the lid cut to size? Thank you.


----------



## sabbath (May 23, 2010)

jakemyster44 said:


> I have a 75g aquarium, and I was looking to buy two sections of glass canopy to fit into each section on the top of the tank. We measured how large we wanted each canopy to be and after measuring them at the store found that they are about an inch too long for our specific model aquarium. I looked into making our own, and that is still an option, but I had an idea that it might be easier to get the glass professionally cut to fit into the sections at the top of the aquarium. My question is, is the glass in most canopies tempered? Would I be able to get the lid cut to size? Thank you.


Not sure if the commercial ones are tempered or not, but I have had lots of class canopies cut at my local glass shop. I just had one done for a 55 with 3/8" glass for $10. Beveled edges and all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had lid cut in half to fit a tank with a center brace. They charged me $10 a cut, so making my own wouldn't have been worth it, but having them make it fit was.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The glass in commercially available tops isn't tempered. It will break if you drop or step on one. I've had glass cut for custom tops for several tanks, my 75's are old style w/out a center brace. The hinge and plastic splashguard strip is available online if you can't get it at your lfs. I prefer the 3/16" glass (and hinge) rather than 1/8" because it doesn't bow in the middle.


----------

